# Easiest Squirrel Recipe



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I wouldn't mind a good fox squirrel sauce piquant for supper tonight...unfortunately I don't have any fox squirrels.....


----------



## bezog (Apr 29, 2015)

Are there very many squirrels out here? I'm from back east and they're everywhere back there.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

bezog said:


> Are there very many squirrels out here? I'm from back east and they're everywhere back there.


Nope....nothing like back east or down south....in fact none to speak of at all....


----------

